# Sticky  New Members - Please Read Before Posting In The Welcome Lounge



## dtlv

Please, when posting an introduction, just leave it as an introduction and don't also include specific training, diet, steroid or PCT questions - please ask those in separate threads in the relevant sections.

This section is for new members to say hi only - threads of a different nature will be deleted.

Thanks.


----------

